# How do I keep my hedgehog warm this winter?



## lmknueve (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm a senior in college and living in a basement this year. It's a fully finished basement but it doesn't retain heat very well and I need to find alternative ways to keep my hedgehog warm. I bought a space heater but I worry about having it on 24/7 because of fires and my electric bill. I was thinking of buying a heating pad and putting it on the lowest setting either in his cage under his hideout/bedding or just placing it under the cage altogether (which has a plastic bottom and sits directly on the carpet). Do you think I run the risk of fire or melting the plastic bottom? Does anybody have any better suggestions?

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Use a Ceramic Heat Emitter connected to a Thermostat to keep your hedgehog warm


----------



## lmknueve (Sep 3, 2011)

Can you recommend where I can find one? I understand I gotta keep him warm and I will do whatever is necessary but I'd like to keep this on the cheap side. I am in college, lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

CHEs come in various watts most here use a 100W or 150W depending on cage size and they can be found at a petsmart or petco or other major pet store.

The Thermostat like the bulb will be found in the reptile area and is a must by to keep the cage from getting too hot and then a clamp on light fixture there isn't too bad.

The setup ranges in cost to about $60 to $80 which may be a lot but it will ensure very well that you hedgehog remains safe and comfortable


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

The only problem with a lamp is its hard to control the temp and under the cage can still get chilly. I use a space heater but it cost a lot in electricity but cheap to buy


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

connorshogs said:



> The only problem with a lamp is its hard to control the temp and under the cage can still get chilly. I use a space heater but it cost a lot in electricity but cheap to buy


Hence why you use a thermostat as I mentioned


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

His cage needs to be off the floor. Floor level is the coldest part of a room and especially so in a basement and I'm betting since you say it is hard to keep heat, the basement is also damp. Best thing is to have his cage sit on a table or dresser to have it off the cool floor. That will be a start in keeping the cage warm.

As mentioned a thermostat and CHE works great for warming a cage and being that a CHE is very similar in operation to a light bulb, it is every bit as safe when used with precautions. The set up does initially cost a bit more than a space heater but it is way more efficient to operate. 

You must have a CHE rated 10" dome fixture. Do not buy a normal light fixture as they are not safe for the heat of an emitter. The thermostat is the most important part of the Emitter setup as it controls the temperature in the cage. 

Wire the dome to the top of the cage so it cannot accidentally be knocked off and make certain there are no curtains or anything that can blow onto the emitter. 

Many people use emitters and find they work great.


----------

